# Autumn Camps



## leolaquitzon (6 mo ago)

I've gone camping during every season and had a great time, but I'm thinking that my favorite seasons for camping are early Spring, before the mosquitos start their mischief, and Autumn.
Well, it's August and schools are starting back up, so Autumn must be next on the deck.
What do you take into consideration when it comes to Autumn camping trips? Do you have any unique traditions?
For many years I took my family to Yosemite to spend Columbus Day weekend. Minimal crowds and cool nights.
One of our suppers would be pizza made in a dutch oven (easy to do with Boboli) We'd also make real hot cocoa to warm up the children on frosty mornings


----------



## Garrisonhale340 (3 mo ago)

This is my first time in the community and I am enjoying it. I feel like it's a pleasant place to be. I'm trying to find some warm clothes like tyler the creator hoodies or jackets and hats. We are planning to go for camping that's why I join this community to getting information.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum, Garrisonhale!

We used to do quite a bit of snow/winter camping in cold dry environments/ central to southern rocky mountains. Typically I would wear along sleeved flannel shirt and jeans, with a relatively large (so that layers can be added underneath) jacket with some leather winter (insulated) work gloves (try wallymart) and a thick wool stocking/watch cap (also helps keep you warm when sleeping)... Add additional sweat shirt layers until you can stay warm. Above all do not let yourself sweat (remove a layer or two), moisture will ruin the insulation at least until it dries (usually has to be hung out, overnight).
If it gets windy add a wind resistant layer/wind breaker.
I save the heavy winter coats and jackets, until until it get to truly arctic conditions.

Enjoy!


----------

